# 2019 Silver Fox Waiting List.



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

**PLANNED BREEDING OF SILVER FOXES FOR NEXT SPRING. I DON'T CARE IF I'VE KNOWN YOU FOR 30 YEARS, THE RULES BELOW STILL STAND.** 

I have a planned breeding between Squirrel and Riley next year.
Squirrel (red platinum het silver AKA platinum silver cross) and Riley (red het silver AKA silver cross) are incredibly outgoing and confident foxes with friendly natures and solid temperaments. Both allow a lot of physical contact and enjoy human interaction and given that temperament is heavily genetically influenced, this pairing has been picked with the intention to produce confident, friendly cubs. 
Whilst colour is the least of my concerns with this planned litter, this pairing is of two unrelated and genetically compatible animals and should statistically produce a mix of red, silver, het silver (silver cross) and platinum of all three. 

As always, there are a set of requirements that ANYONE wishing to have a KaisWayRidge fox will need to adhere to. 
I will NOT bend on any of these stipulations irrespective of who you are. Welfare is paramount and if I don't line up enough capable homes by early spring, I won't bother pairing them and all paid deposits will be returned.

If you would like to be placed on the waiting list, a £100 deposit which will count as part payment on your fox will secure you a space (provided you also agree to the below list of requirements). I will begin taking deposits closer to the time (around November) unless you wish to pay earlier to secure a space. 

****100% OF YOUR DEPOSIT WILL BE REFUNDED IF NO CUBS HAPPEN, should there not be enough cubs born for everyone on the waiting list or if any problems my end mean you cannot take a cub as these things are entirely outside of anyone's control.****

SHOULD YOU BACK OUT OR NOT HAVE AN APPROPRIATE ENCLOSURE READY or at the very least nearly ready by the time cubs are ready to leave, you will forfeit your deposit and I will not be letting you have a cub. 
50% of a forfeited deposit will be donated straight to Black Foxes UK. 
I hate being an arse about this but I categorically refuse to have any animal of mine homed somewhere that isn't serious about its welfare. 
The balance of your payment will be required upon collection or before delivery (I can suggest a very good courier. If you would require delivery, please do contact me to discuss). 

I will be rearing this litter (as far as is possible) according to "Puppy Culture Protocol" to give them the very best start in life. A percentage of the cost of each cub will go directly to Black Foxes UK. 

STIPULATIONS:
* Must have a suitable, secure and adequately sized outdoor enclosure. I can happily advise on all aspects of enclosure design and enrichment but the enclosure MUST exist before you can take home a fox. Please do ask if you would like some further information.
* Must have a vet willing to treat foxes.
* Must either own their home or have written permission from the owner/landlord of the house confirming that the keeping of foxes is permitted.
* Must be over 21 years of age.
* Must have demonstrable knowledge of the care and rearing of silver foxes and be as aware of the negatives of fox ownership as they are aware of the positives.

IDEALLY (not essential but preferred):
* Have first hand experience owning/caring for 'exotic' mammals.
* Have previously spent time around other pet foxes and be familiar with the smell and noise associated with them. 

I will be putting a lot of time into socialising cubs to handling, noises, other animals, people of all shapes and sizes, veterinary environments, different foods, different surfaces and scents etc and so on and where possible, I will endeavour to match the most suitable cub in the litter to each home based on its temperament and personality. 
You will always have me on hand to offer advice for the whole of that foxes lifetime and should you run into personal difficulties or find that your circumstances change and for whatever reason you can no longer keep it, I will help you to rehome it or immediately take it back myself and either keep it or rehome from here. 

Cubs will be microchipped prior to leaving me, will be in good health and eating a varied diet. 
Advice and aftercare will always be available for the rest of that foxes life. 

Please contact me if you are interested and do also feel free to ask any questions and grill me in return. Trust goes both ways after all and despite the tone of this post, I promise I am not unapproachable! 

*****UK ONLY ALTHOUGH I AM PREPARED TO SHIP BY APPROPRIATE COURIER TO LOCAL COUNTRIES PROVIDED YOU ADHERE TO ALL IMPORT/EXPORT LAWS*****

For further reading on keeping these gorgeous but complex animals, please take a look at Black Foxes UK and www.kaiswayridgefoxes.com









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------

